# Another potential to the flock



## Althulas (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi new to TT and tomorrow I'm going to look at a 225 roadster with inc hardtop which is on a 01 plate for 6.5K which looks very clean in the pics inside and out but it has 92K miles on the clock. Are TT engines solid for at least 150-220k if looked after well. Apart from screening that the service history and checking that the cam belt water pump had been changed recently(i'm sure the sales bloke said at 50k)any other tell tale signs to look out for on a ropey engine. Never tried a turbo car before so what should I expect in performance wise say compared to an M3.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome! pics?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

roadster with hardtop looks great.

as for performance to an M3, got to say the M3 is completey different. but the traction and turbo will give you a different sense of fun.

i'm sure i've seen members with mileage of 100+k easy


----------

